# Las Vegas Casino's Temperature



## gannab (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi:  we are leaving for vegas on Monday and wondered if you could tell me if they keep the casinos mostly cool?  Want to be sure we bring the right clothing for being inside?  thanks so much


----------



## Dave M (Jan 26, 2006)

Take a sweater if you tend to be on the cool side when many others are comfortable. Also, depending on the casino and where you sit, especially in the smaller ones without a high ceiling, you could feel a breeze from circulating air.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 26, 2006)

Hopefully you will find the tables and machines to be hot....


----------



## gannab (Jan 26, 2006)

*temp in casinos*

thanks you guys for the info...I hope to be hot even in a tank top but will wear a sweather just in case.   Judy


----------



## mapper (Jan 26, 2006)

My parents have lived in Las Vegas for 7 years now.  My father passed away in August but prior to that I recall every phone call between us starting with me asking him, "So how' s the weather up there?" and him replying, "72 degrees and holding steady."

It was a joke between us because my father and mother only were outside long enough to get into their car, drive to the casino, doctor, or commissary, and then home again.   

Many of the casinos can be on the cooler side when busy, (circulating the air and smoke, means the a/c and blowers are on longer), and if you are going to be sitting still versus staying active, by all means carry a cover up.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 26, 2006)

gannab said:
			
		

> thanks you guys for the info...I hope to be hot even in a tank top but will wear a sweather just in case.   Judy



I know that it is probably cooler in CT where you are now than in Vegas, but I don't think it's tank top weather quite yet in Vegas.  I am not sure if you have been there or not, but it gets cold in Vegas in the winter, maybe not as cold as CT, but it's not like the summer, just because it's in a desert.

Good luck & I still hope it gets "hot" for you!

Rick


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 26, 2006)

What is it with people???  For the record (again), its *not* 115º all year long.  In fact, its rarely THAT hot, and certainly not this time of year.  Just as it is in the rest of the country, this season is _winter_.

Our daytime weather is forecast to be in the low to mid 60's in the daytime this week coming up, and the lows in the low 40's.  Last week we had a few nights that were low 30's.  The low is reached about 5-6AM, and the high about 3PM.  

I wear a sweater or shirt and a sweatshirt most of the time when I go out, although if I am going into a casino without walking outside I might skip the sweatshirt.

Its often very windy in Las Vegas this time of year.  When it is, the wind chill can make it feel very, very cold, even in full sun.

Fern


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 26, 2006)

It's all the sweating we do pouring our hard earned money into those infernal machines hoping to get more back than we put in!


----------



## ricoba (Jan 26, 2006)

Fern Modena said:
			
		

> Just as it is in the rest of the country, this season is _winter_.
> 
> Its often very windy in Las Vegas this time of year.  When it is, the wind chill can make it feel very, very cold, even in full sun.
> 
> Fern



But Fern....it always looks so sunny on the travel shows....especially to all the friggin seals


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 27, 2006)

ROTFLMAO.  Last Sunday some friends of ours from Northern California were here.  They decided to check the pool's temperature.  I thought it would be about 38º but I was wrong.  It was 35º.  The sun was out and it was noontime.  The friggin seals were shivering 

Fern



			
				ricoba said:
			
		

> But Fern....it always looks so sunny on the travel shows....especially to all the friggin seals


----------



## ricoba (Jan 27, 2006)

Fern Modena said:
			
		

> ROTFLMAO.  Last Sunday some friends of ours from Northern California were here.  They decided to check the pool's temperature.  I thought it would be about 38º but I was wrong.  It was 35º.  The sun was out and it was noontime.  The friggin seals were shivering
> 
> Fern



I know we laugh, but I am serious, I think people who have never been to Vegas see the travel shows showing all the sunshine & people by the pools and assume because Vegas is a desert it's ALWAYS HOT.  

Most of those "seals" must be awfully surprised when they jump out of the pool on a clear sunny day and icicles form on the tip of their noses!   

Btw, we were at GVR over the holiday, and I found a Cashman machine that I had lots of fun and success on (after losing on every other machine I played there)   

Rick


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 27, 2006)

You were at GVR and you didn't call me?  I would've at least come over and had a cup of coffee with you at Coffee Bean and Tea Leaf. 

Cashman is my favorite, too, as you know.  Went to South Coast recently.  I couldn't do anything, but Jerry did.

Fern


----------



## ricoba (Jan 28, 2006)

Fern Modena said:
			
		

> You were at GVR and you didn't call me?  I would've at least come over and had a cup of coffee with you at Coffee Bean and Tea Leaf.
> 
> Cashman is my favorite, too, as you know.  Went to South Coast recently.  I couldn't do anything, but Jerry did.
> 
> Fern



Fern:

We had our kids with us and we were just there to eat, so I played while we were in line.

Went over to the South Coast, just after it opened, it looks very nice, didn't play, went to a movie.

But one of these trips we can have a coffee.  I emailed you this past summer when we came over, to set up a coffee time, but either it got lost or you had other plans.  But we will get together sometime....maybe we can all get wild and lucky on one of the Cashman or Millioni$er machines....I hit 8000 pennies on that one at GVR, but I was down about 7000, so didn't come out too far ahead     But that was a fun machine, hadn't played Cashman much before.

Rick


----------

